# Buon compleanno Conte!



## aristocat (12 Marzo 2010)

Oggi è il compleanno di Conte Pinceton. 
Ecco dunque uno spazio in cui fare capolino per lasciare i propri auguri!:singleeye:
E - naturalmente -  - per ricordargli che ha all'attivo un anno in più :carneval:
buon compleanno!
PS Ocio alle candeline :carneval:


----------



## ignavius (12 Marzo 2010)

Gli auguri pure da parte mia al caro Conte!!!!!!:mexican::mexican::mexican:

Eccellenza, mi manca come l'etichetta della bottiglia dell'acqua quando non ho nient'altro da leggere.



(non è un'offesa, intendiamoci)


----------



## Anna A (12 Marzo 2010)

tanti auguri!


----------



## Papero (12 Marzo 2010)

Auguri vecchia minchiapriva!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (12 Marzo 2010)

_Buon compleanno anche da parte mia!_


----------



## Magenta (14 Marzo 2010)

*Buon compleanno*

:cincin:Auguri Conte!!!!
Mi manchi tu e il tuo avatar col maiale....


----------



## contepinceton (15 Marzo 2010)

*Grazie*

Se non fossi stato bannato, vi invitavo tutte alla mia festa, ma recupereremo al raduno!!!


----------



## ignavius (15 Marzo 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Se non fossi stato bannato, vi invitavo tutte alla mia festa, ma recupereremo al raduno!!!


 
Conte! Non è da Lei sbagliare così clamorosamente i verbi!


----------



## contepinceton (15 Marzo 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Conte! Non è da Lei sbagliare così clamorosamente i verbi!


La tua è tracotanza! 
Come osi rivolgerti così al Conte?
A fargli la grammatica in tasca?

Ignavius...qualche bona idea per il raduno?
Che faccio? Apro un 3d in privè?


----------



## ignavius (15 Marzo 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> La tua è tracotanza!
> Come osi rivolgerti così al Conte?
> A fargli la grammatica in tasca?
> 
> ...


Non me ne voglia, Conte. A volte mi lascio prendere la mano, e non c'è come un verbo fuori posto che può in certi momenti destabilizzarmi di più. Sono persona sensibile, suo malgrado immersa in un mondo di _"scendimi il cane guinzagliato che lo piscio e te lo risalgo"_, abbia comprensione se sono trasceso.

Per il raduno....... temo che, pur con tutto l'impegno in pubbicità e propaganda, ben scarsa adesione riscontrerebbe quest'iniziativa, non fosse altro che per il fatto che ognuno, a quel punto, dovrebbe riprendere i propri panni reali, i quali, in tanto tempo passato per queste virtuali lande, potrebbero mostrarsi non più a misura. L'Io di molti è qui ingrassato, a volte a dismisura, e cerniere e bottoni, una volta in piazza, potrebbero far scempio, e mostrar impresentabili pudenda.
Resta che il tentar mai ha nuociuto, pertanto Voglia aprire, a Sua volontà, una sottoscrizione, un cartello, un bando, stabilendo tempi, luoghi e leit-motiv del convivio. Vedremo le reazioni dell'utenza.


----------



## aristocat (15 Marzo 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> La tua è tracotanza!
> Come osi rivolgerti così al Conte?
> A fargli la grammatica in tasca?
> 
> ...


io ne ho più di una!
che si fa apriamo un 3d in privé??


----------



## contepinceton (15 Marzo 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Non me ne voglia, Conte. A volte mi lascio prendere la mano, e non c'è come un verbo fuori posto che può in certi momenti destabilizzarmi di più. Sono persona sensibile, suo malgrado immersa in un mondo di _"scendimi il cane guinzagliato che lo piscio e te lo risalgo"_, abbia comprensione se sono trasceso.
> 
> Per il raduno....... temo che, pur con tutto l'impegno in pubbicità e propaganda, ben scarsa adesione riscontrerebbe quest'iniziativa, non fosse altro che per il fatto che ognuno, a quel punto, dovrebbe riprendere i propri panni reali, i quali, in tanto tempo passato per queste virtuali lande, potrebbero mostrarsi non più a misura. L'Io di molti è qui ingrassato, a volte a dismisura, e cerniere e bottoni, una volta in piazza, potrebbero far scempio, e mostrar impresentabili pudenda.
> Resta che il tentar mai ha nuociuto, pertanto Voglia aprire, a Sua volontà, una sottoscrizione, un cartello, un bando, stabilendo tempi, luoghi e leit-motiv del convivio. Vedremo le reazioni dell'utenza.


Caro Ignavius,
Ma la sfida è proprio questa!!!
Sto pensando a come fare, io vado pazzo per ste cose...


----------



## contepinceton (15 Marzo 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> io ne ho più di una!
> che si fa apriamo un 3d in privé??


si aspetta che mi organizzo, oggi è stata una giornata infernale...e poi si va tutti nel locale di Papero: Trattoria " Alla vecchia minchiapriva!":carneval:


----------



## aristocat (15 Marzo 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> si aspetta che mi organizzo, oggi è stata una giornata infernale...e poi si va tutti nel locale di Papero: Trattoria " Alla vecchia minchiapriva!":carneval:


Cioè a Firenze?:carneval:
Non è un'idea malvagia... anche se avevo in mente un'altra meta:singleeye:


----------



## contepinceton (15 Marzo 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Cioè a Firenze?:carneval:
> Non è un'idea malvagia... anche se avevo in mente un'altra meta:singleeye:


Parliamone in provè, bisogna trovare un posto comodo per tutti i partecipanti...aspetta che mi riprenda un attimo, sono molto giù di morale e sono confuso...calma! Mi ci vorrebbe nabotta di allegria...ma ultimamente incrocio solo donne tristi...devo recuperarmi.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Marzo 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> si aspetta che mi organizzo, oggi è stata una giornata infernale...e poi si va tutti nel locale di Papero: Trattoria " Alla vecchia minchiapriva!":carneval:


 Ti prego caldamente e con molta pacatezza di smettere di usare termini offensivi nei confronti delle donne.
Riflettici.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Marzo 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ti prego caldamente e con molta pacatezza di smettere di usare termini offensivi nei confronti delle donne.
> Riflettici.


Cioè quali termini offensivi?
Non ti capisco Persa...
Io amo le donne.


----------



## MK (16 Marzo 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> *Cioè a Firenze*?:carneval:
> Non è un'idea malvagia... anche se avevo in mente un'altra meta:singleeye:


Bella Firenze, a primavera poi... Ero stata all'Osteria dei Pazzi, chissà se c'è ancora .


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Marzo 2010)

Domanda: 



contepinceton ha detto:


> Cioè quali termini offensivi?
> Non ti capisco Persa...
> Io amo le donne.


Risposta:



contepinceton ha detto:


> si aspetta che mi organizzo, oggi è stata una giornata infernale...e poi si va tutti nel locale di Papero: Trattoria " Alla vecchia minchiapriva!":carneval:


Ripetere allo sfinimento un termine che presuppone che la mancanza di sesso porti all'acidità o all'inaridimento è offensivo per le persone e decisamente privo di ogni fondamento.


----------



## ignavius (16 Marzo 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Domanda:
> 
> 
> Risposta:
> ...


Su una mia parente a caso, per un certo periodo la sindrome "aviopriva", (=mancanza di "volatile", come la definivano nostri parenti lontani), ebbe effetti devastanti


----------



## MK (16 Marzo 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Su una mia parente a caso, per un certo periodo la sindrome "aviopriva", (=mancanza di "volatile", come la definivano nostri parenti lontani), ebbe effetti devastanti


:carneval: poi offensivo per chi? Siamo tutti adulti con vita sessuale più o meno soddisfacente.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Marzo 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> :carneval: poi offensivo per chi? Siamo tutti adulti con vita sessuale più o meno soddisfacente.


 Offensivo per te.
Se non lo capisci mi spiace davvero, ma sei adulta e non ritengo di dovertelo spiegare.


----------



## Mari' (16 Marzo 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Su una mia parente a caso, per un certo periodo la sindrome "aviopriva", (=mancanza di "volatile", come la definivano nostri parenti lontani), *ebbe effetti devastanti*


... racconta-racconta, se ti va


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Marzo 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Su una mia parente a caso, per un certo periodo la sindrome "aviopriva", (=mancanza di "volatile", come la definivano nostri parenti lontani), ebbe effetti devastanti


 Offensivo sostenere questa modalità di rapportarsi alle donne (e a mio parere sgradevole pure per gli uomini ridotti a ...sciroppo).


----------



## Minerva (16 Marzo 2010)

biancaneve c'est moi...
giuro che forse sono arrivata adesso a capire il senso  di minchiapriva.
traducevo prive di pene in quanto dotate di vagina ..non è così, però?
il conte voleva dire senza rapporti sessuali?
dice  che fanno la differenza^?non saprei
certo che sono tontolona forte:rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (16 Marzo 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> biancaneve c'est moi...
> giuro che forse sono arrivata adesso a capire il senso  di minchiapriva.
> traducevo prive di pene in quanto dotate di vagina ..non è così, però?
> il conte voleva dire senza rapporti sessuali?
> ...


... che poi "minchia" e' siciliano :carneval:


----------



## Minerva (16 Marzo 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... che poi "minchia" e' siciliano :carneval:


ultimamente è in uso in tutta italia.
l'altro giorno mi trovavo alla stazione in attesa di mia figlia ed è arrivata ,correndo, una signora sui cinquanta, elegante ben truccata...
si ferma ansimando e fa "minchia che corsa":racchia:


----------



## ignavius (16 Marzo 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... racconta-racconta, se ti va


 
Delfina curiosa!!!!! 

Niente di che: mollata dal gorilla sapiens (ignorans) di turno, ebbe inaspettatamente (rispetto alle sue abitudini) un periodo di circa sei mesi di astinenza forzata, e già pazza furiosa com'era (è) di suo, apparì in quel periodo particolarmente inavvicinabile. Indossava sempre grossi occhiali da sole, tanto che dai miei parenti di cui sopra, in visita in quel periodo, vene soprannominata "la vedova della mafia".


----------



## ignavius (16 Marzo 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ultimamente è in uso in tutta italia.
> l'altro giorno mi trovavo alla stazione in attesa di mia figlia ed è arrivata ,correndo, una signora sui cinquanta, elegante ben truccata...
> si ferma ansimando e fa "minchia che corsa":racchia:


Che raffinata!


----------



## Mari' (16 Marzo 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ultimamente è in uso in tutta italia.
> l'altro giorno mi trovavo alla stazione in attesa di mia figlia ed è arrivata ,correndo, una signora sui cinquanta, elegante ben truccata...
> si ferma ansimando e fa "minchia che corsa":racchia:



*Faletti ci fece una canzone molto bella*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=udKtHYwng9I​


----------



## Mari' (16 Marzo 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Delfina curiosa!!!!!
> 
> Niente di che: mollata dal gorilla sapiens (ignorans) di turno, ebbe inaspettatamente (rispetto alle sue abitudini) un periodo di circa sei mesi di astinenza forzata, e già pazza furiosa com'era (è) di suo, apparì in quel periodo particolarmente inavvicinabile. Indossava sempre grossi occhiali da sole, tanto che dai miei parenti di cui sopra, in visita in quel periodo, vene soprannominata "la vedova della mafia".


Poverina pero'.


----------



## ignavius (16 Marzo 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Poverina pero'.


Poverina una cippa di minchia!
Ne ha fatti davvero troppo di danni per poterla compatire più di tanto.
(scusate il francesismo)


----------



## Mari' (16 Marzo 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Poverina una cippa di minchia!
> Ne ha fatti davvero troppo di danni per poterla compatire più di tanto.
> (scusate il francesismo)



Sei senza "Quore" 

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (16 Marzo 2010)

*e la sana ironia?*

Il termine mi fa morir dal ridere perchè è buffo! poi mica l'ho coniato io...
Insomma come dire ad una bella signorotta veneta...cavoli quella lì che è na ciavadora! Oppure dire delle prostitute che sono delle corpivendole...insomma mi pare che l'accezione di papero sia stata magistralmente colta da quintina! Insomma come dice Marì io sono cazzone o cazzaro...magari cazzone fosse nell'accezione dei miei attributi! 

Poi quante volte hovisto delle donne litigare...e una magari esce dicendo..." Poco sesso mia cara?"...

Ripeto io non ho coniato il termine, e non ho mai scritto che certe condizioni portino acidità ecc..ecc...ecc.. CHE NE SO IO?

Insomma qua si cerca sempre di fare polemica ad ogni costo e con ogni mezzo.:carneval:


----------



## Minerva (16 Marzo 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Il termine mi fa morir dal ridere perchè è buffo! poi mica l'ho coniato io...
> Insomma come dire ad una bella signorotta veneta...cavoli quella lì che è na ciavadora! Oppure dire delle prostitute che sono delle corpivendole...insomma mi pare che l'accezione di papero sia stata magistralmente colta da quintina! Insomma come dice Marì io sono cazzone o cazzaro...magari cazzone fosse nell'accezione dei miei attributi!
> 
> Poi quante volte hovisto delle donne litigare...e una magari esce dicendo..."* Poco sesso mia cara?"...*
> ...


 vero .ed ho sempre pensato che fossero banali e a corto di argomenti


----------



## contepinceton (16 Marzo 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> vero .ed ho sempre pensato che fossero banali e a corto di argomenti


Ma come? Da che mondo e mondo io ho sempre sentito dire che siamo noi uomini ad avere certi problemi, a sentir parlare le donne TUTTE hanno sempre stuoli di uomini che si propongono, non ne parliamo in separazione, se il marito aveva tanti amici, tutti corrono a consolare la sposa! Sono proprio così credulone? Insomma io ho sempre pensato che una donna, se vuole rimorchiare, non ha problemi. Mah...per questonon trovo sto termine offensivo perchè è iperbolico. Mah...non capisso!


----------



## Minerva (16 Marzo 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma come? Da che mondo e mondo io ho sempre sentito dire che siamo noi uomini ad avere certi problemi, a sentir parlare le donne TUTTE hanno sempre stuoli di uomini che si propongono, non ne parliamo in separazione, se il marito aveva tanti amici, tutti corrono a consolare la sposa! Sono proprio così credulone? Insomma io ho sempre pensato che una donna, se vuole rimorchiare, non ha problemi. Mah...per questonon trovo sto termine offensivo perchè è iperbolico. Mah...non capisso!


 pure io non capisso:singleeye:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Marzo 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma come? Da che mondo e mondo io ho sempre sentito dire che siamo noi uomini ad avere certi problemi, a sentir parlare le donne TUTTE hanno sempre stuoli di uomini che si propongono, non ne parliamo in separazione, se il marito aveva tanti amici, tutti corrono a consolare la sposa! Sono proprio così credulone? Insomma io ho sempre pensato che una donna, se vuole rimorchiare, non ha problemi. Mah...per questonon trovo sto termine offensivo perchè è iperbolico. Mah...non capisso!


 Anche le iperbole possono essere offensive.
Chi vuole polemizzare sei tu.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (16 Marzo 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Il termine mi fa morir dal ridere perchè è buffo! poi mica l'ho coniato io...
> Insomma come dire ad una bella signorotta veneta...cavoli quella lì che è na ciavadora! Oppure dire delle prostitute che sono delle corpivendole...insomma mi pare che l'accezione di papero sia stata magistralmente colta da quintina! Insomma come dice Marì io sono cazzone o cazzaro...magari cazzone fosse nell'accezione dei miei attributi!
> 
> Poi quante volte hovisto delle donne litigare...e una magari esce dicendo..." Poco sesso mia cara?"...
> ...


Confermo: il termine l'ha coniato Papero. A me fa sorridere, se usato scherzosamente non lo trovo offensivo, anche se capisco che ognuno ha la propria sensibilità.

Io personalmente dopo essermi fatta una bella dose di sano sesso poi per un paio di giorni me ne vado in giro con un sorrisone stampato sulla faccia. Lo trovo un ottimo antidepressivo, ansiolitico, ecc. ecc.

PS adesso spero che qualche altro utente sconosciuto non mi chieda il numero di telefono 

PPS Comunque io non verrò a nessun raduno. Il fatto che nessuno di voi mi conosca mi aiuta ad essere sincera e a dire quello che penso davvero, ma di persona sono molto più riservata, e non potrei mai guardarvi in faccia dopo avervi detto certe cose


----------



## contepinceton (16 Marzo 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Confermo: il termine l'ha coniato Papero. A me fa sorridere, se usato scherzosamente non lo trovo offensivo, anche se capisco che ognuno ha la propria sensibilità.
> 
> Io personalmente dopo essermi fatta una bella dose di sano sesso poi per un paio di giorni me ne vado in giro con un sorrisone stampato sulla faccia. Lo trovo un ottimo antidepressivo, ansiolitico, ecc. ecc.
> 
> ...


 Quinty, amore non puoi farmi questo...sei l'unica amica che ho nel profilo!!! TI scongiuro ti prego, vieni mascherata, mettiti su una parruccona travestiti da uomo, ma ti prego, in ginocchio, non puoi fare questo a me...
Basta questo dolore è insopportabile per me...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Marzo 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Confermo: il termine l'ha coniato Papero. A me fa sorridere, se usato scherzosamente non lo trovo offensivo, anche se capisco che ognuno ha la propria sensibilità.
> 
> Io personalmente dopo essermi fatta una bella dose di sano sesso poi per un paio di giorni me ne vado in giro con un sorrisone stampato sulla faccia. Lo trovo un ottimo antidepressivo, ansiolitico, ecc. ecc.
> 
> ...


 Non si tratta di sensibilità individuale.
Si tratta di usare un linguaggio scorretto.
Poi il singolo utente o lettore può pure non sentirsi offeso personalmente.
Io non mi sento offesa personalmente, per offendermi devo avere un legame emotivo e provare stima per chi usa l'offesa.
Si tratta di un'offesa intellettuale al genere femminile.
Ad esempio non sono personalmente offesa, perciò, da affermazioni di apologia del nazismo, non di meno considero quelle affermazioni offensive.


----------



## Minerva (17 Marzo 2010)

quante volte ho letto qui o sentito in giro la stessa cosa riferita anche agli uomini : "sei nervoso, fai poco sesso?"
banalità appunto, di chi non ha altri argomenti .
è diritto di chi si sente offeso da qualsiasi frase farlo presente...dopo di che non vedo cos'altro ci sia da fare
cartellino giallo?
rosso?
multa (questa mi spaventa davvero:racchia


----------



## contepinceton (17 Marzo 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> quante volte ho letto qui o sentito in giro la stessa cosa riferita anche agli uomini : "sei nervoso, fai poco sesso?"
> banalità appunto, di chi non ha altri argomenti .
> è diritto di chi si sente offeso da qualsiasi frase farlo presente...dopo di che non vedo cos'altro ci sia da fare
> cartellino giallo?
> ...


Sbagliato! Agli uomini si dice: " Sei nervoso, la to dona non te la dà pì?"
Hai idea Minerva di cosa è lo sciopero della fritola? Hai idea di cosa si passa quando ello batte in testa e lei si nega per le più assurdevole ragioni?
:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (17 Marzo 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sbagliato! Agli uomini si dice: " Sei nervoso, la to dona non te la dà pì?"
> Hai idea Minerva di cosa è lo sciopero della fritola? Hai idea di cosa si passa quando ello batte in testa e lei si nega per le più assurdevole ragioni?
> :rotfl::rotfl:


 no


----------



## contepinceton (17 Marzo 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> no


Ecco perchè sogno che nella vita di un uomo e di una donna ci sia dato una sola volta un nano secondo, per fare in modo, che la donna sia nella testa di un uomo e viceversa. Penso che tra uomo e donna resti sempre questo lungo dialogo perchè per quanto si faccia, non si sarà mai totalmente nei panni dell'altro. Quante corna non ci sarebbero se l'altro vedesse realmente con i nostri occhi e viceversa...logico no?

Minerva tu vedi un quadro e lo trovi bellissimo: lo mostri a me, che ho altri occhi e nulla vieta che io ci veda un'immonda ciafeca e lo usi come oggetto contundente. 

L'amore per me è quell'additivo che fa si che io pur vedendoci un'immensa ciafeca, ti dica: è bello, perchè lo hai dipinto TU.


----------



## ignavius (17 Marzo 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ecco perchè sogno che nella vita di un uomo e di una donna ci sia dato una sola volta un nano secondo, per fare in modo, che la donna sia nella testa di un uomo e viceversa. Penso che tra uomo e donna resti sempre questo lungo dialogo perchè per quanto si faccia, non si sarà mai totalmente nei panni dell'altro. Quante corna non ci sarebbero se l'altro vedesse realmente con i nostri occhi e viceversa...logico no?
> 
> Minerva tu vedi un quadro e lo trovi bellissimo: lo mostri a me, che ho altri occhi e nulla vieta che io ci veda un'immonda ciafeca e lo usi come oggetto contundente.
> 
> L'amore per me è quell'additivo che fa si che io pur vedendoci un'immensa ciafeca, ti dica: è bello, perchè lo hai dipinto TU.


Conte, non mi scada nel romantico mieloso, La prego. Quel ruolo è mio di diritto


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Marzo 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> quante volte ho letto qui o sentito in giro la stessa cosa riferita anche agli uomini : "sei nervoso, fai poco sesso?"
> banalità appunto, di chi non ha altri argomenti .
> è diritto di chi si sente offeso da qualsiasi frase farlo presente...dopo di che non vedo cos'altro ci sia da fare
> cartellino giallo?
> ...


Ho sentito anche dire "sei avaro come un ebreo" o "puzzi come un negro"...ma le giudicheremmo frasi accettabili e lasceremmo alla sensibilità individuale valutare se qualcono se ne sente offeso o diremmo che sono intrinsicamente offensive e inaccettabili?
Perché nei confronti delle donne accettiamo di tutto?


----------



## Minerva (17 Marzo 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ho sentito anche dire "sei avaro come un ebreo" o "puzzi come un negro"...ma le giudicheremmo frasi accettabili e lasceremmo alla sensibilità individuale valutare se qualcono se ne sente offeso o diremmo che sono intrinsicamente offensive e inaccettabili?
> Perché nei confronti delle donne accettiamo di tutto?


secondo me devi ridimensionare lo sdegno che , a mio parere, va un po' sopra le righe rispetto alle vere problematiche citate.
trovo sacrosanto il tuo pensiero ritenendo che non devi pretendere di estenderlo a tutti


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Marzo 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> secondo me devi ridimensionare lo sdegno che , a mio parere, va un po' sopra le righe rispetto alle vere problematiche citate.
> trovo sacrosanto il tuo pensiero ritenendo che non devi pretendere di estenderlo a tutti


 Mi auguro vivamente che lo sdegno si estenda a tutti.
Anche per le frasi citate, e molte altre, anni fa mi dicevano che mi indignavo eccessivamente.
Ho rischiato di prenderle per aver mostrato il mio sdegno a ragazzotti e adulti che insultavano gruppi etnici e a uomini che insultavano le donne ...figurati se mi faccio "ridimensionare" nel virtuale!


----------



## Minerva (17 Marzo 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi auguro vivamente che lo sdegno si estenda a tutti.
> Anche per le frasi citate, e molte altre, anni fa mi dicevano che mi indignavo eccessivamente.
> Ho rischiato di prenderle per aver mostrato il mio sdegno a ragazzotti e adulti che insultavano gruppi etnici e a uomini che insultavano le donne ...*figurati se mi faccio "ridimensionare" nel virtuale*!


 e da chi poi?
e poi qui non è che rischi molto:rotfl:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Marzo 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> e da chi poi?
> e poi qui non è che rischi molto:rotfl:


 Appunto.
Era quel che dicevo.


----------



## Papero (17 Marzo 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Cioè a Firenze?:carneval:
> Non è un'idea malvagia... anche se avevo in mente un'altra meta:singleeye:


Firenze? rimitivo:


----------



## ignavius (17 Marzo 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Firenze? rimitivo:


 avresti preferito Napoli o Udine?


----------



## Papero (17 Marzo 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non si tratta di sensibilità individuale.
> Si tratta di usare un linguaggio scorretto.
> Poi il singolo utente o lettore può pure non sentirsi offeso personalmente.
> Io non mi sento offesa personalmente, per offendermi devo avere un legame emotivo e *provare stima per chi usa l'offesa*.
> ...


Io non ho coniato il termine, l'ho semplicemente riportato... poi per me non è un offesa. O meglio, se per te lo è mi dispiace per te... non volevo assolutamente offenderti. Anche perchè come ho avuto occasione di scrivere altre volte ho molta stima di te a differenza tua.



ignavius ha detto:


> avresti preferito Napoli o Udine?


No prefefirei Firenze ma mi chiedevo se si capisce così tanto che io sono di quelle parti. Ma adesso non vivo più lì.


----------



## ignavius (17 Marzo 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> No prefefirei Firenze ma mi chiedevo se si capisce così tanto che io sono di quelle parti. Ma adesso non vivo più lì.


Oh, hessaràmmaì? Forze l'accènto on cui scrivi, Maremma budella! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Papero (17 Marzo 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Oh, hessaràmmaì? Forze l'accènto on cui scrivi, Maremma budella! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


maremma buhaiola tarajone arce! :carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Marzo 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Io non ho coniato il termine, l'ho semplicemente riportato... poi per me non è un offesa. O meglio, se per te lo è mi dispiace per te... non volevo assolutamente offenderti. Anche perchè come ho avuto occasione di scrivere altre volte ho molta stima di te a differenza tua.
> 
> 
> 
> No prefefirei Firenze ma mi chiedevo se si capisce così tanto che io sono di quelle parti. Ma adesso non vivo più lì.


Una battuta o un termine "infelice" e involontariamente offensivo per un genere o una categoria o etnia può capitare a tutti di usarlo senza intenzione offensiva.
E' questo il tuo caso.
Reiterare un'espressione e difenderne il significato denigrato è un altro caso.


----------



## MK (18 Marzo 2010)

*Persa*

quello che può essere offensivo per te può non esserlo per le altre donne. Il sesso fatto con gioia non ha mai fatto male a nessuno.


----------



## ignavius (18 Marzo 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> maremma buhaiola tarajone arce! :carneval:


Te ttu 'n sapevi he cciò parènti a Fuscècchio! :up:


----------



## Anna A (18 Marzo 2010)

bello il toscano con tutti quei te tu e un tu sai ecc ecc...
vi ricordate francesco nuti?:rotfl:

Te tu sei una #,te tu sei una grandissima#.E sà perchè te tu sei una#?Perchè un tu sei mai stata una #.


----------



## ignavius (18 Marzo 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> bello il toscano con tutti quei te tu e un tu sai ecc ecc...
> vi ricordate francesco nuti?:rotfl:
> 
> Te tu sei una #,te tu sei una grandissima#.E sà perchè te tu sei una#?Perchè un tu sei mai stata una #.


 
Non per niente il vero toscano ritiene di essere il depositario della "vera lingua Italiana", e guai a dargli torto! 

Il toscano (tradizionale) non è solo un modo di parlare, ma un vero e proprio stile di vita, criticabile tanto quanto apprezzabile, ma del tutto a sé.
Il sarcasmo toscano è impareggiabile perchè nasce principalmente dall'autocritica, contrariamente a quello di altri che nasce dalla presunzione (poi, come sempre, ci sono le dovute eccezioni).


----------



## contepinceton (18 Marzo 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> bello il toscano con tutti quei te tu e un tu sai ecc ecc...
> vi ricordate francesco nuti?:rotfl:
> 
> Te tu sei una #,te tu sei una grandissima#.E sà perchè te tu sei una#?Perchè un tu sei mai stata una #.


Tu c'hai le puppe a pera


----------



## contepinceton (18 Marzo 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Non per niente il vero toscano ritiene di essere il depositario della "vera lingua Italiana", e guai a dargli torto!
> 
> Il toscano (tradizionale) non è solo un modo di parlare, ma un vero e proprio stile di vita, criticabile tanto quanto apprezzabile, ma del tutto a sé.
> Il sarcasmo toscano è impareggiabile perchè nasce principalmente dall'autocritica, contrariamente a quello di altri che nasce dalla presunzione (poi, come sempre, ci sono le dovute eccezioni).


Se ti raccontassi di un carrozziere aretino...so anch'io che furono scomunicati se iniziano a bestemmiare...sto qua che fa..." Tu vo vedè che pesci io piglio? Tu vo vedè?" E mi mostra un album di foto porno con lui e l' amichetta di turno. L'amico gli fa: " Oh bischero, che c'hai il mutuo da pagare".

Ma che du palle, che du palle.
TU vo vedè, dove lo piglio? tu vo vedè? () damigiana, con tutti i santi dentro e () per tappo.


----------



## ignavius (18 Marzo 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Se ti raccontassi di un carrozziere aretino...so anch'io che furono scomunicati se iniziano a bestemmiare...sto qua che fa..." Tu vo vedè che pesci io piglio? Tu vo vedè?" E mi mostra un album di foto porno con lui e l' amichetta di turno. L'amico gli fa: " Oh bischero, che c'hai il mutuo da pagare".
> 
> Ma che du palle, che du palle.
> TU vo vedè, dove lo piglio? tu vo vedè? () damigiana, con tutti i santi dentro e () per tappo.


() treno carico di riso. Tre volte maiale per ogni chicco!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Marzo 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Una battuta o un termine "infelice" e involontariamente offensivo per un genere o una categoria o etnia può capitare a tutti di usarlo senza intenzione offensiva.
> E' questo il tuo caso.
> Reiterare un'espressione e difenderne il significato denigrato è un altro caso.





MiKa ha detto:


> quello che può essere offensivo per te può non esserlo per le altre donne. *Il sesso fatto con gioia non ha mai fatto male a nessuno.*


Alla parte non evidenziata ho già risposto, mi pare, in quanto ci sono tantissime persone che trovano non offensivo sentire "puzza come un negro" non di meno è un'espressione da evitare.
 Mi spieghi cosa c'entra la parte evidenziata?
Forse di questo si stava parlando?
Da quale mio scritto di questi anni hai dedotto che non apprezzi il sesso e che mi piaccia fatto contrstezza?
Forse è perché lo apprezzo che mi dà fastidio vederlo a equiparare a una cosa misera.
Non potrebbe venirti questo dubbio?


----------



## Minerva (18 Marzo 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Alla parte non evidenziata ho già risposto, mi pare, in quanto ci sono tantissime persone che trovano non offensivo sentire "puzza come un negro" non di meno è un'espressione da evitare.
> Mi spieghi cosa c'entra la parte evidenziata?
> Forse di questo si stava parlando?
> Da quale mio scritto di questi anni hai dedotto che non apprezzi il sesso e che mi piaccia fatto contrstezza?
> ...


proprio tutta la vita con gioia , magari...qualche volta ci sta che cali lapalpebra:santarellina:


----------



## MK (18 Marzo 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Alla parte non evidenziata ho già risposto, mi pare, in quanto ci sono tantissime persone che trovano non offensivo sentire "puzza come un negro" non di meno è un'espressione da evitare.
> Mi spieghi cosa c'entra la parte evidenziata?
> Forse di questo si stava parlando?
> Da quale mio scritto di questi anni hai dedotto che non apprezzi il sesso e che mi piaccia fatto contrstezza?
> ...


Ci si infastidisce di quello che colpisce, di solito. La cosa misera cos'è? Che non gioire ANCHE del corpo faccia male allo spirito? Il razzismo è ben altra cosa.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Marzo 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Ci si infastidisce di quello che colpisce, di solito. La cosa misera cos'è? Che non gioire ANCHE del corpo faccia male allo spirito? Il razzismo è ben altra cosa.


I corpi sprigionano energia, il sesso come estremo atto comunicativo è divino. Ci si tocca dentro. Mi fermo che mi commuovo a certi pensieri, a certe sensazioni.


----------



## Minerva (18 Marzo 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> I corpi sprigionano energia, il sesso come estremo atto comunicativo è divino. Ci si tocca dentro. Mi fermo che mi commuovo a certi pensieri, a certe sensazioni.


tieni il fazzoletto pinc


----------



## MK (18 Marzo 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> I corpi sprigionano energia, il sesso come estremo atto comunicativo è divino. Ci si tocca dentro. Mi fermo che mi commuovo a certi pensieri, a certe sensazioni.


Mi fai diventare malinconica . Ma è così.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Marzo 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> tieni il fazzoletto pinc


Si...devo "asciugarmi" sono dovuto andare in bagno, sono commosso, poverino povero il mio passero solitario


----------



## ignavius (18 Marzo 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si...devo "asciugarmi" sono dovuto andare in bagno, sono commosso, poverino povero il mio passero solitario


Nel vecchio forum feci una piccola composizione in rima sulla passera solitaria e la vetta de la torre antica, ma era rivolta a chi poi non ha apprezzato altri miei lati. Pazienza.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Marzo 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Ci si infastidisce di quello che colpisce, di solito. La cosa misera cos'è? Che non gioire ANCHE del corpo faccia male allo spirito? Il razzismo è ben altra cosa.


Non trovo il nesso tra gioire con il corpo e certe idiozie.:singleeye:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Marzo 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si...devo "asciugarmi" sono dovuto andare in bagno, sono commosso, poverino povero il mio passero solitario


 Altra estrema finezza... rimitivo:


----------



## contepinceton (18 Marzo 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Nel vecchio forum feci una piccola composizione in rima sulla passera solitaria e la vetta de la torre antica, ma era rivolta a chi poi non ha apprezzato altri miei lati. Pazienza.


E lo so, mio caro, nn ti amava! 
Se ti avesse amato avrebbe pianto commossa e ti avrebbe detto..." Tesoro sei il mio Leopardone!"


----------



## ignavius (19 Marzo 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E lo so, mio caro, nn ti amava!
> Se ti avesse amato avrebbe pianto commossa e ti avrebbe detto..." Tesoro sei il mio Leopardone!"


Niente da fare, la poesia non "tira" più come un tempo 

Parafrasando:_ "una volta il leopardo andava come il pane, adesso il leopardo el va no!"_


----------



## contepinceton (19 Marzo 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Niente da fare, la poesia non "tira" più come un tempo
> 
> Parafrasando:_ "una volta il leopardo andava come il pane, adesso il leopardo el va no!"_


Oramai siamo alla frutta mio caro...pretendono troppo.
Si credono di essere tutte sharon stone e vorrebbero che in tasca tutti noi avessimo i soldi di Silvio. Forse dobbiamo andare verso le donne dei paesi dell'Est, sono molto meno pretenziose delle nostre.

In pratica oggi: se sei così o colà vai bene per me, sennò aria.
Sono spietate e senza cuore, convinte di essere chissàcchè.
Non si fermeranno...


----------



## ignavius (19 Marzo 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Oramai siamo alla frutta mio caro...pretendono troppo.
> Si credono di essere tutte sharon stone e vorrebbero che in tasca tutti noi avessimo i soldi di Silvio. Forse dobbiamo andare verso le donne dei paesi dell'Est, sono molto meno pretenziose delle nostre.
> 
> In pratica oggi: se sei così o colà vai bene per me, sennò aria.
> ...


Guarda che quelle dell'Est sono peggio: se le nostre non ti considerano se non sei al di sopra di un certo budget, quelle dell'est si accontentano anche di raschiare il fondo, e poi ti trovi come mio fratello senza più un soldo in tasca ed il rischio di doverla mantenere a forza di "alimenti".........


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Marzo 2010)

A quale mercato dovrebbero rivolgersi le donne?


----------



## contepinceton (19 Marzo 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Guarda che quelle dell'Est sono peggio: se le nostre non ti considerano se non sei al di sopra di un certo budget, quelle dell'est si accontentano anche di raschiare il fondo, e poi ti trovi come mio fratello senza più un soldo in tasca ed il rischio di doverla mantenere a forza di "alimenti".........


Oh mioddio, aspetta che chiamo mio cugino Moni Vibescu...poi ti faccio sapere è un hospodar eravamo al liceo insieme con Apollineire


----------



## ignavius (19 Marzo 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> A quale mercato dovrebbero rivolgersi le donne?


La vedo durisssssima, ragazza mia.......

P.S.
Ti prego da subito, e penso di poter parlare a nome pure del Conte, di voler cogliere il lato autoironico-sarcastico di alcune espressioni, quali ad esempio "mercato". Ben lungi dal ritenerla una parola direttamente legata al contesto, la si usa per indicare (sarcasticamente, appunto) le peggiori abitudini schematizzanti d'uso purtroppo comune. Si tratta di un tentativo di esorcizzazione, come per me chiamare "sporchi negri" i miei amici senegalesi o marocchini, e da loro ricevere di risposta, ridendo, il mio ormai abituale "faccia da morto".


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Marzo 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> La vedo durisssssima, ragazza mia.......
> 
> P.S.
> *Ti prego da subito, e penso di poter parlare a nome pure del Conte, di voler cogliere il lato autoironico-sarcastico di alcune espressioni*, quali ad esempio "mercato". Ben lungi dal ritenerla una parola direttamente legata al contesto, la si usa per indicare (sarcasticamente, appunto) le peggiori abitudini schematizzanti d'uso purtroppo comune. Si tratta di un tentativo di esorcizzazione, come per me chiamare "sporchi negri" i miei amici senegalesi o marocchini, e da loro ricevere di risposta, ridendo, il mio ormai abituale "faccia da morto".


Me ne accorgo ogni giorno...

*Confermi che tutto dipende dal contesto comunicativo*.


----------



## ignavius (19 Marzo 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Me ne accorgo ogni giorno...
> 
> *Confermi che tutto dipende dal contesto comunicativo*.


Indubbiamente, ma non essere sempre così prevenuta. Sei una persona con la quale quasi sempre è bello scambiare opinioni ed anche piccoli battibecchi. Non ingigantiamoli inutilmente, cogliamo il lato buono di ogni cosa, approfittando della nostra relativa "invulnerabilità" qui dentro.
Take it easy!


----------



## contepinceton (19 Marzo 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> La vedo durisssssima, ragazza mia.......
> 
> P.S.
> Ti prego da subito, e penso di poter parlare a nome pure del Conte, di voler cogliere il lato autoironico-sarcastico di alcune espressioni, quali ad esempio "mercato". Ben lungi dal ritenerla una parola direttamente legata al contesto, la si usa per indicare (sarcasticamente, appunto) le peggiori abitudini schematizzanti d'uso purtroppo comune. Si tratta di un tentativo di esorcizzazione, come per me chiamare "sporchi negri" i miei amici senegalesi o marocchini, e da loro ricevere di risposta, ridendo, il mio ormai abituale "faccia da morto".


E che dire di quel negoziante di scarpe che disse ad un africano: prendi queste il colore è testa di moro.:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## ignavius (19 Marzo 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E che dire di quel negoziante di scarpe che disse ad un africano: prendi queste il colore è testa di moro.:carneval::carneval::carneval:


bisbigliato: bruttina, Conte! Si faccia un bel caffè nero per riprendersi.


----------

